# need help in cyprus!!!!!!!!



## desi (Aug 9, 2008)

hello, i have bought a house in aglisides, larnaca, and i need some things done to the house and was wondering if anyone could supply me with information on how to get the right people for the jobs that i need done. here is a list of jobs and information which i need done and require:


someone who could move a small chubb safe,


handyman (fitting mirrors, pictures, putting up a washing line, etc),


window cleaner


also, i would like a recommeded car dealers for new cars in cyprus, not used cars.

also, i am a 57 year old woman, and would like to know if there is anywhere near where i live where i can go to meet people and make friends 

names and numbers would be very helpful, thank you for your time and help in advance. 

Desi


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Desi, 
Welcome to the forum. My husband and I live in Alethriko, just down the road from you and we may be able to help with some of your requests. I am going to send you a private message. 

I don't know of any car dealers, other than used... can anyone else help here please?

Regards
Babs


----------



## desi (Aug 9, 2008)

*Private Message*

Hi Babs, Thanks for sending me a private message, unfortunately when i try to open it, i get the following message 

"desi, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation."

Can you tell me why this is?

Thanks,

Desi


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

desi said:


> Hi Babs, Thanks for sending me a private message, unfortunately when i try to open it, i get the following message
> 
> "desi, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> ...


desi you need to have made at least 5 posts then you can access private messages
you should be about there by now.

Veronica


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Sorry I didn't get back to you before. I do not log on until this evening. Are you able to read the message now? You might need to add me to your buddy list.

Regards
Babs


----------



## desi (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Babs i have not received the e-mail but my son is back from his holiday at the end of the week he can help with the buddy.


----------



## desi (Aug 9, 2008)

*Buddy*

Thanks Babs Ihave Not Received The E-mail Will Get My Son To Help When He Is Back At End Of Week


----------

